# Voting Poll: PotM October 2012



## Overread (Nov 2, 2012)

Well the weather might be cooling off toward Winter, but the photos certainly are not! Another great month and another amazing selection to choose from! Good luck all :mrgreen:

Picture Window by Rotanimod






Edge of the World by Rotanimod





Star Capsule by unpopular





Fall Nature Scene by sean7488





Baptizm by twocolor 





Abstract by mishele





Abstract...ish by sm4him





Heavy Metal Band by andrealivieri





Autumn HDR cpeay





Foggy Sentry by manaheim


----------



## jhodges10 (Nov 3, 2012)

All very good photos but had to vote for Picture Window. When the pics first came up and I saw it again my first thought was someone had shot an installation of 10 separate panels. It's just framed so well, unbelievably cool shot.


----------



## Sarmad (Nov 11, 2012)

Was first voting for Edge of the world but then I had to change my mind and voted for Picture window. All of the photos were good though, I may never happen to find such scenes all my life.


----------



## Overread (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks like we've a very strong and clear winner this month! 



Note to those who might express concern that this is ending late note that the poll auto-ended on the right day, I was just late in coming to finish things (ergo no additional votes have been added over the last few days.


----------



## juliarvil973 (Jan 24, 2013)

the little girl is so cute. hehe.  no wonder why this picture had the most vote


----------

